# algae



## junebugs (Feb 7, 2005)

recently, there has been a lot of algae on the sides of my tank. i have been using a sponge to try and scrub it off, but i'm not sure that it's working well enough. i also have an algae eater. does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Peligrin (Feb 11, 2005)

What kind of algae eater? How big's the tank? What else is in it?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what does the algae look like??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are several things that will help us give you the right info on how to rid your tank of the algae. WHat color is the algae. How big is your tank. What kind of lighting do you use and how long is it on everyday. These are just a few things that play a part in the production of algae in a tank. And a few things that will help us give you a solution as to what fish may help reduce it.


----------



## junebugs (Feb 7, 2005)

it is a 30 gallon goldfish tank. i have one plecostomus.i leave the light on during the hours i'm awake (probably 10am til 2am) and they are flourescent lights. the algae is green little spots all over the walls.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Green spot algae, and plecos sometimes like the slime on goldfish, watch for hickeys-just a heads up.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

possible tank mates for goldfish and that will eat algae are : hillstream loaches, siamese algae eater and an apple snail.

it's advisable not put a commom pleco with goldfish. maybe a rubbernose pleco, a bristlenose pleco, or dwarf otocinclus


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The tank is to small for the inhabitants. Add the fact that you have 2 of the dirtiest fish available out there, you're asking for algae. If you plan on keeping the fish in question, either get a bigger tank, or get better filtration and more waterchanges.


----------



## junebugs (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad we could help. And shev is right, it is green spot algae. Hard for most fish to effectively remove once it has matured. A credit card is the easiest way to remove it. And reduce your light cycle by 4 hrs. That will help also.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

There are only 2 algae eaters IMO that are safe with goldfish, bristlenose and rubberlip plecos. Otos can get eaten by the goldfish (it happened to me), Siamese Algae eaters attack the fins of fancy goldfish and Chinese Algae eaters attack the slime coat of goldfish once the CAE gets mature. Snails are just as dirty as goldfish and shrimp would in most cases provide a nutricious appetizer for your goldfish. No fish will eat the green spot algae. Scrubber and leaving the lights on less time during the day is the only way to control it. And the hillstream loach does not eat algae at all. They eat microorganisms, which makes it look like they eat algae but they are carnivores, which is why many people have bad luck with them since they often starve in a small tank. 30 gal is large enough for 2 fancy goldfish and a small pleco (i.e. bristlenose and rubberlip) but only if you are religious about your weekly water changes of at least 30%.


----------



## junebugs (Feb 7, 2005)

how long should my light be off each day? i bought a scrubber today and got off all of the algae and did a 25% water change. i also bought some algaefix. has anyone used that before? the lady at pet's mart recommended it. thanks for all of your help.


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

i used to have my lights on about 16 hours a day, and had the worst problems with algae. Now i got a pleco in each tank, and dropped my lighting to 12 hours a day, and the algae is non-existant.
of course, now i have to feed the plecos, cause there's not enough algae otherwise...


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

junebugs said:


> how long should my light be off each day? i bought a scrubber today and got off all of the algae and did a 25% water change. i also bought some algaefix. has anyone used that before? the lady at pet's mart recommended it. thanks for all of your help.


Not sure if it's too late but i wouldn't add that algaefix into there. The less chemicals in your tank the better for your fish. I would just keep the lights on 12 hours on and 12 hours off. You can even use a timer to help you out with that. If you keep up with your water chances you'll be alright. If you have that many dirty fish in there and you have no way to bring up the size of the tank (by getting a larger tank), then i'd do water changes much more than normal to keep the nitrates down. Otherwise the algae will be back.


----------

